

MPAA Exec: Only We Can Make Content That People Want - fuzzix
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120314/14022218109/mpaa-exec-only-we-can-make-content-that-people-want.shtml

======
rjourn
What the MPAA fails to understand is that the harder they try to control
content, the faster it's going to slip through their fingers. Instead, they
need to embrace digital and find new revenue models beyond the theater and the
DVD. They screamed and cried about VHS and DVDs and made money when they
finally embraced the newer technologies. It's time to move on from punishing
your customers and making it easier to use their content in online channels
more easily. The idea is to get people talking about your content and sharing
your content, and then they buy your content. The MPAA and RIAA are right that
people do want what they make, but they have to make it easier to buy the
content than to steal it, and so far by fighting as hard as they can against
the Internet, they have made stealing the easier path for many people. More
fool them.

------
kirinan
Yup, nobody buys b-movies, documentaries or anything like that. People simply
only wait for "MPAA-Approved" content to come out because it will be the only
thing ever to be worth purchasing. Things like 21 jump street are so good in
fact that my unworthy eyes won't even go see it.

------
uvTwitch
Awfully rich coming from an entity which makes absolutely no content
whatsoever.

